# Tom Petty



## Jay and silent bob smoker (Jul 8, 2008)

ho w could noone have talked about him????list your favorite song buy him and what it means to you 
Running down a dream it reminds me of my life and the spontainaity of following a dream


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 14, 2008)

Freefallin meaning For me only hahaha!!!!! and ANything else tom petty anything reminds me of being a kid man..... good times and by far my favorite listen only cd i need if i could only pick one greatest hits hahaha weird but every song is insperational in some way


----------



## brendon420 (Jul 14, 2008)

going to see him in august at outside lands, planning to be on a different planet.


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 14, 2008)

washington Gorge almost here!!!!! ima be watchin from above him on 2 clouds next 2 a few a my buddies n my girl dont get much better bro


----------



## atavistic (Jul 19, 2008)

Petty always excellent live.

Probly the most underrated band in the last 30 years. And the new Mudcrutch is pretty good, too.


----------



## thomas232 (Jul 19, 2008)

I went to a petty concert a week ago.
It rocked.
Lots of pot was being smoked!


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Jul 19, 2008)

Tom Petty is the MAN!
One of my favorites is a relatively obscure hit from 1987 - Jammin' Me.
YouTube - Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Jammin' Me

Love *Damn the Torpedos.*


----------



## cooker06 (Jul 21, 2008)

funny shit but petty doesn't backdown or make bad music hahaha


----------

